# I want to play with someone else's Christmas gift; so how do I do this?



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

I just received the 8.9 Kindle Fire HD, which will be a Christmas gift for my parents.  However, being as they're not very computer or gadget literate, I'd like to play with it now so that I can thoroughly explain and demonstrate things to them when they get it.

I have an Amazon account and my parents have one as well as they have Kindles.  So I can't set it up on their account, as they'd get emails about it, right?  Can I register it to myself, learn the mechanics of it, and then reset it to factory settings so it's just like when it's first taken out of the box?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

3pointers said:


> I have an Amazon account and my parents have one as well as they have Kindles. So I can't set it up on their account, as they'd get emails about it, right? Can I register it to myself, learn the mechanics of it, and then reset it to factory settings so it's just like when it's first taken out of the box?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


Yep. That's what I'd suggest. Recognizing, of course, that you'd be giving them an 'open box' for Christmas. Not sure how important that is to you.

Alternatively, you could get one for yourself and play with it and then give your folks a fresh one.


----------



## stupidhuman (Jun 22, 2010)

I wonder if the 4G 1st year data plan offer will be available to your parents after you de-register and then register it to your parents' account?

Assuming you have the 4G model.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You sign up for the data plan separately from registering the Fire; but to be sure, I'd call/contact Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.) to be sure.

Betsy


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with doing whatever it will take to make your parents more comfortable with their new gadget.Why even deactivate it..give it to them, and, let them enjoy it from the minute they open the package,and, with you there, by their side, with immediate knowledge for any questions they may have, will be great....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

trip said:


> I don't see anything wrong with doing whatever it will take to make your parents more comfortable with their new gadget.Why even deactivate it..give it to them, and, let them enjoy it from the minute they open the package,and, with you there, by their side, with immediate knowledge for any questions they may have, will be great....


I agree. . but that would pretty much mean that it would have to be registered to their account from the beginning -- which might give them a hint as to what their present is going to be because they would get some emails. Also the giver would have to have the recipient's amazon log in credentials.

Alternatively, if sharing content is not likely to be a problem -- do you have books on your account you'd prefer your parents NOT know you read, for instance?  -- then you could just leave it registered to your account and basically manage it for them. This would make it easy for you to send them books and such. I did this when I gave my aunt my DX -- I gave her basic instructions on how to choose and read a book and pre-loaded it with some things from my account that I knew she'd like. She really had no need -- or even any idea how -- to look through the archives. But I was prepared to load more books for her as she wanted them.


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

They have their own shared account for their Kindles and I have my own account.  I do have all their account info as they live on my property and I have to help them download books.  My dad is 90 and my mom 85, and my dad has had cognitive problems since brain surgery several years ago.  I would not want to share an account with them because it would be too difficult keeping track of who spent what  

They won't care that it's an "open box" item as they probably won't even be able to tell.  I also want to check out the range on the wi-fi (it's not 4G) because my dad's kindle cannot access wi-fi in the 5th wheel they live in.  So I'm hoping with the dual antenna that it will work better out there.  

So I'll just do the register to me, check it out, reset to factory settings, deregister it, and then register it to them on Christmas.  Anything I missed?

Thanks again,

TJ


----------

